# Fumes



## JillP (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, I have been struggling with if my symptoms are gerd ( I have a hiatal hernia). Today, I had a tiny bit of blue cheese salad dressing at Fridays. Within minutes my top part of my throat by the tonsils burned. Now I have a tiny amount of burning in my nose along with a runny nose. Nothing in the chest or anything else.  Is this is symptom?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiThis has nothing to do with your question im afraid. I had a sliding hiatus hernia. I also had gerd and gastritis for almost 20 years. When i got my hernoa under controll, the gerd was so much better. do you find that when your hernia is below the daiphram, your gerd is better?There is a proceedure called pulling down the stomach that some massage therapists and chiropractors can do that will give you weeks and weeks of relief from a hernia at a time. if you havent tried it, you may want to look in to it.i hope this helps you in some way. Now i think about it, when my gerd was bad, the acid would make my nose run.cheersIan


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I've noticed a strange smell lately that no one else seems to smell. It is so strong at times that it makes my eyes water. Haven't really noticed if it accompanies my GERD symptoms, but I will be alert to it and let you know. Thanks for your post.


----------

